# Dusseldorf-Calais-Tunnel-Holyhead



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I will be picking up our new Hobby Optima in Dusseldorf sometime in January accompanied by my son and bringing it back to Ireland.
It is a left hand drive and so the lights will be focused for driving on the Continent. 
I want to avoid driving at night through England and intend going thro the Tunnel late evening and parking up and sleeping somewhere close to Folkestone so that we can get away at first light for Holyhead.
I would appreciate any suggestions as to where we might do this.
Ian


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That sounds very exciting Ian.

Can't help with information I'm afraid as the only place I know is a pub called something like the Black Horse and it was up very dark and narrow lanes which I wouldn't recommend with a new LHD van in the dark!

Hopefully you get some better answers


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

We tend to stop over night in France somewhere around a hours drive to the tunnel but then you have further to drive in the uk

If your happy with supermarket carparks there is a Sainburys just south of tunnel or a tesco up towards Ashford 

Are you in either the caravan and motorhome club or camping and caravanclub as there are some CLs around

Unfourtunately the Folkestone Camping and Caravanning Club Site doesnt open until end of March


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

PMd you Ian.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Suggest you get a pair of Euro-Brit headlight deflectors, that way you'll be legal.. My van is LHD with LH headlights (imported in 2008 so not legally obligated to change). The mod is acceptable to MOT until you can get it sorted. I buy them on the ferry, and keep a couple of sets in the van. No problem driving in UK with them on.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Suggest you get a pair of Euro-Brit headlight deflectors, that way you'll be legal.. My van is LHD with LH headlights (imported in 2008 so not legally obligated to change). The mod is acceptable to MOT until you can get it sorted. I buy them on the ferry, and keep a couple of sets in the van. No problem driving in UK with them on.


My previous van was a 2008 importyedc LHD with LH headlights and I did as you do, masking with duct tape on headlight protectors - no bother at MOT.

My new van (2017) is also LHD. I won't have to worry about the MOT for a while but are you saying I will have to physically swap to RH lights to satisfy MOT?


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the helpful advice.
The last time, several years ago, I purchased a LHD in the south of England in December and I do remember having deflectors and couldnt see a whole lot as I was driving at night to Holyhead in sleet and snow. This is why I want to overnight near Folkestone and set out at first light. Dont have a problem with wild camping.
Thanks Kev for the PM which I have replied to.
The MOT is'nt an issue at this point. No I am not in the C & M Club.
Thanks again for the suggestions.
Ian


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Regarding the suggestion from Trek re Sainsburys in Folkestone.
The one at 5 Bouverie Road appears to have a covered multi storey carpark with a height barrier.
Maybe you are referring to a different Sainsburys.
Ian


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Most modern headlights have a flat topped dipped beam, so although they will be actually focused the "wrong" way less likely to dazzle oncoming traffic.

.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Yaxley said:


> Regarding the suggestion from Trek re Sainsburys in Folkestone.
> The one at 5 Bouverie Road appears to have a covered multi storey carpark with a height barrier.
> Maybe you are referring to a different Sainsburys.
> Ian


Not town centre but the one just off the M20 between eurotunnel terminal and the M20 tunnels through to Dover

https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli...ainsburys+folkestone&oq=&gs_l=#istate=lrl:mlt


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Trek......I was looking at the wrong Sainsburys.
Thanks Kev_n_Liz.....for all the options.
I am now spoilt for choice.
Ian


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

That Sainsbury or the surrounding industrial / retail area could be worth checking out as it is so close to the tunnel and the motorway and if you don’t fancy it then move on to next option ?


We used to stay on the way to or from the channel ports in a small country lane that goes to a station 

We used to sleep right outside what was the entrance to Folkestone horse race course ( it used to also be a caravan club site) 

Some cars pass going to /from station 

Road widens and there is a pull in at Stone St on way to Westernhanger station

We always arrived late got our heads down and left early


----------

